# Should I fear the Future?? Inside or Sound?



## PaulyBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

I just stumbled across this forum as I was searching for answers online. Early 2009 I started my journy to become a apprentice with Local 11. I passed my entrance test, got a 85 oral interview, got sent to dispatch and hit a brick wall! I was trying to get in the Transportation Systems program, turns out my driving record is horrible and no contractor would insure me. SO I was offerd a opportunity to get into the Inside Wireman or Sound Communication program, as long as I can provide my credits of a tech math class to satisfiy the requirements of those programs. Now I am 2 chapters from completion it has been a year long journy. I hear that JW are 500+ on book one, but I dont know how many Installers are on the books. Plus other guys in the trade are telling me that I should get into the sound communication or Low-Voltage program because there is more work. Is there any truth in that?? 

Thanks, Paul


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

PaulyBoy said:


> Plus other guys in the trade are telling me that I should get into the sound communication or Low-Voltage program because there is more work.


Yes it is true. But don't pickup their bad habits, like super sloppy installs on fire alarm, nurse call, and hvac.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would go to the low voltage side it would be easier on your body. Just think if you need a pull string in that sleeve through the floor all you got to do is go complain to the electrician.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PaulyBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, good to be here. I have been going back and forth in my head about Inside or Sound. Have you guys heard of guys finishing one program like Sound and then Starting over going into the Inside Program?? Thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

PaulyBoy said:


> Thanks, good to be here. I have been going back and forth in my head about Inside or Sound. Have you guys heard of guys finishing one program like Sound and then Starting over going into the Inside Program?? Thanks for all the feed back.


 I haven't heard of that,but that doesn't mean you couldn't do it. I don't think you would want to take a pay cut though.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I have heard you get two years credit towards your inside card, if you complete the low-voltage apprenticeship.

Pretty much, no matter what you did before, resi, LE, whatever, you're only going to get two years credit.


----------



## PaulyBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I have heard you get two years credit towards your inside card, if you complete the low-voltage apprenticeship.


That would work, so a person who did the low-voltage would start at around 55-60% of a JW. That would not be too much of a pay cut.

I hear alot about the union being "mobsters" or "gangsters", I think it's funny. Only because it seems like the greatest opportunity out there for a guy like me. What is all the "mobster" and "gangster" talk about?? When it comes to the IBEW?


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

PaulyBoy said:


> I hear alot about the union being "mobsters" or "gangsters", I think it's funny. Only because it seems like the greatest opportunity out there for a guy like me. What is all the "mobster" and "gangster" talk about?? When it comes to the IBEW?


It comes from movies like "Hoffa". If one Union is in bed with the mob, then we must all be. Some of it comes from the behavior of some Locals, as well. They act recklessly when dealing with the non-Union sector, and have apparent immunity from recourse, and it pisses a lot of people off, including me. The thing is, their connections are political, and not mob-related.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

And if I were you, I would stick with Inside work. It's much more stable, pays more, and with the new nuke stations that are coming in the VERY NEAR FUTURE, it's a good bet.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Be afwiad. Be vewy, vewy afwaid.
http://www.mudvillegazette.com/milblogs/archives/elmer fudd.gif


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Truth is that the economy is in the tank and anything you do is going to be hard. Just have to figure out what that is and stick with it. Goto school, work odd jobs while you're waiting. Study. Maybe young people will start paying attention and voting after the last eight years of economic debacle we've been subjected to.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

boulengerina said:


> And if I were you, I would stick with Inside work. It's much more stable, pays more, and with the new nuke stations that are coming in the VERY NEAR FUTURE, it's a good bet.


 I'd love to work on a nuke plant.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd love to work on a nuke plant.


Well, get ready. If we don't build some in the next ten years, we gonna be in the dark in twenty. It's not even a matter of whether or not is can be afforded. It is a necessity at this point.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You're probably right on that one. Wind and solar are not going to do the job economicly. I've heard all our damable rivers are already dammed also. With the greenies trying to tear them down any we loose will contribute to a lack of power. I don't think they are really getting any removed though. Can't really create heat and AC any more efficiently than we already are.


----------



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> You're probably right on that one. Wind and solar are not going to do the job economicly. I've heard all our damable rivers are already dammed also. With the greenies trying to tear them down any we loose will contribute to a lack of power. I don't think they are really getting any removed though. Can't really create heat and AC any more efficiently than we already are.


Actually, one-hundred square miles of Nevada or Arizona desert covered with CURRENT Solar Technology would power this entire Nation, indefinitely... BUT, our current distribution system would be worthless with such a system. We have backed ourselves into a VERY high-priced list of solutions, here. I am much more in favor of solar than nuke, but I am a realist, as well. 

But without a doubt, there is energy production work coming to an area near you! Just can't start it soon enough!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

(/quote) 
I hear alot about the union being "mobsters" or "gangsters", I think it's funny. Only because it seems like the greatest opportunity out there for a guy like me. What is all the "mobster" and "gangster" talk about?? When it comes to the IBEW?[/quote]


Mostly it is based on envy, just ignore it, good luck,BillW


----------



## PaulyBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

boulengerina said:


> And if I were you, I would stick with Inside work. It's much more stable, pays more, and with the new nuke stations that are coming in the VERY NEAR FUTURE, it's a good bet.


I don't know why "sound" seems like a safe bet to me because I have nothing to base that on. Other than he said she said. For you guys that are Journy Level Electricians, *When times are fair/good how many guys are usually on the books or in the box?* I only ask because I hear big numbers now, and long spans of time with no work. 
I know that its not a 40 hour week all the time, and you should have a credit card and savings for those times just trying to see the whole picture.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Inside or sound*



PaulyBoy said:


> I just stumbled across this forum as I was searching for answers online. Early 2009 I started my journy to become a apprentice with Local 11. I passed my entrance test, got a 85 oral interview, got sent to dispatch and hit a brick wall! I was trying to get in the Transportation Systems program, turns out my driving record is horrible and no contractor would insure me. SO I was offerd a opportunity to get into the Inside Wireman or Sound Communication program, as long as I can provide my credits of a tech math class to satisfiy the requirements of those programs. Now I am 2 chapters from completion it has been a year long journy. I hear that JW are 500+ on book one, but I dont know how many Installers are on the books. Plus other guys in the trade are telling me that I should get into the sound communication or Low-Voltage program because there is more work. Is there any truth in that??
> 
> Thanks, Paul


 I would complete what I started first...FIRST.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

savings, yes. credit card, no (unless you pay them off monthly)


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

PaulyBoy said:


> I don't know why "sound" seems like a safe bet to me because I have nothing to base that on. Other than he said she said. For you guys that are Journy Level Electricians, *When times are fair/good how many guys are usually on the books or in the box?* I only ask because I hear big numbers now, and long spans of time with no work.
> I know thtimes just trying to see the whole at its not a 40 hour week all the time, and you should have a credit card and savings for those picture.


11 is in bad shape. Years ago, there were usually around 550 to 650 on the books. Of these, the 1st 300 weren't around. They were busy doing other things. You could get "something" in as little as a week. You could wait a month and get your pick of many different jobs. 30+ a day. That is when 11 was doing commercial work.

Then in the last few years the local contractors starting focusing almost entirely on PW jobs. The hall also went to a 3 strike your off the books system. Those 300 guys almost immediately fell off the books. There is now 890 on book 1 (according to the website). That's guys who want to work. There is also hundreds of guys sitting at home (temp layoff, collecting ui but not signing the books), and these guys will get 1st dibs of the work. 

If you want to be an electrician, I would go to whoever you can to get a job. The union will not get you a job. You can always sign up later.


----------

